# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  comunicazione per figlio non piu' a carico

## silvia89

Buongiorno, 
sono sempre stata a carico dei miei genitori, ma quest'anno ho lavorato percependo un reddito da lavporatore dipendente superiore a 2850 Euro. Nel modello unico dell'anno 2013 redditi 2012, i miei genitori come devono agire per dichiarare che non sono più stata a loro carico nell'anno 2012? e successivamente, come dovranno operare per il Modello Unico 2014 redditi 2013, dato che non proseguirò con il contratto lavorativo e tornerò quindi a carico dei miei genitori? E' prevista qualche particolare comunicazione da effettuare?
Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto

----------


## PurpleMike

> Buongiorno, 
> sono sempre stata a carico dei miei genitori, ma quest'anno ho lavorato percependo un reddito da lavporatore dipendente superiore a 2850 Euro. Nel modello unico dell'anno 2013 redditi 2012, i miei genitori come devono agire per dichiarare che non sono più stata a loro carico nell'anno 2012?

  
Senza necessariamente passare per il modello Unico, i tuoi genitori, se lavoratori dipendenti, possono comunicare al proprio datore di lavoro che per il periodo di imposta 2012 non sei più a loro carico. 
Se nel 2013 non supererai i 2840 euro, tornerai a loro carico e dovranno presentare nuova comunicazione, sempre al datore di lavoro.

----------


## claudia_b

> Nel modello unico dell'anno 2013 redditi 2012, i miei genitori come devono agire per dichiarare che non sono più stata a loro carico nell'anno 2012? e successivamente, come dovranno operare per il Modello Unico 2014 redditi 2013, dato che non proseguirò con il contratto lavorativo e tornerò quindi a carico dei miei genitori? E' prevista qualche particolare comunicazione da effettuare?

  Nessuna particolare comunicazione, ma in Unico/730 c'è il riquadro per indicare i familiari a carico: ogni anno si inseriscono lì i codici fiscali, il numero di mesi a carico e la percentuale (50% o 100%).
Le situazioni possono variare di anno in anno e la dichiarazione dei redditi le registra. 
La richiesta di detrazioni al datore di lavoro di cui parla PurpleMike è fondamentale solo *se non si presenta Unico/730*.

----------


## lollofa

aggiungo un quesito, il figlio che viene considerato inizialmente a carico dei genitori e durante l'anno guadagna superando la soglia fatidica, fa perdere le detrazioni ai genitori( che ne hanno usufruito per esempio sulla pensione) per l'intero anno oppure solo dall'inizio della sua attività lavorativa? Ad esempio se il figlio inizia a lavorare in settembre e percepisce 4 stipendi superando la soglia, i genitori lo hanno a carico per 8 mesi(fino ad agosto) oppure perdono l'intero anno di detrazioni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> aggiungo un quesito, il figlio che viene considerato inizialmente a carico dei genitori e durante l'anno guadagna superando la soglia fatidica, fa perdere le detrazioni ai genitori( che ne hanno usufruito per esempio sulla pensione) per l'intero anno oppure solo dall'inizio della sua attività lavorativa? Ad esempio se il figlio inizia a lavorare in settembre e percepisce 4 stipendi superando la soglia, i genitori lo hanno a carico per 8 mesi(fino ad agosto) oppure perdono l'intero anno di detrazioni?

  Pèrdono l'intero anno di detrazioni.

----------

